# Wo HL2 Headcrab Hat kaufen???



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2010)

Ich WILL das hier unbedingt haben!
Aber es ist ausverkauft!
Kann man den Hut auch woanders kaufen?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Vaylaga (22. November 2010)

servus !

also ich würde das auch gerne wissen, leider gibbes das ding bei amazon nicht mehr


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Dezember 2010)

aktuell im steamshop vorrätig und verfügbar


----------

